#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Контакты >  > > >  >  > Буддийские центры >  > > >  >  >  Тхеравада в Челябинске!

## Дмитрий Аверьянов

Велком!

http://vkontakte.ru/club34422623

----------

Al Tolstykh (22.01.2012), Ittosai (22.01.2012)

----------


## Шавырин

А в связи с чем группа закрытая ?  :Frown:

----------

Дмитрий Аверьянов (22.01.2012)

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> А в связи с чем группа закрытая ?


Челябинские тхеравадины настолько суровы…

----------

Raudex (22.01.2012), Дмитрий Аверьянов (22.01.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (22.01.2012), Шавырин (22.01.2012)

----------


## Дмитрий Аверьянов

Недоглядели модераторы, сорри.
Группа теперь открытая.

Да челябинские тхервардины действительно суровы, самое главное теперь заставить их суровость сублимировать в общительность.
А то все скрытные одиночки  :Frown:

----------

Al Tolstykh (22.01.2012), Zom (22.01.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (22.01.2012), Читтадхаммо (22.01.2012), Шавырин (22.01.2012)

----------


## Pedma Kalzang

Очень здорово, что в Челябинске так активно развивается буддизм! Успехов!

----------

Pannyaanatta Armeniave (22.01.2012), Zom (22.01.2012), Дмитрий Аверьянов (22.01.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (23.01.2012)

----------


## Дмитрий Аверьянов

Огромное вам спасибо!

Нас уже 11 нашлось, надеюсь дальше, больше)

----------


## Шавырин

> Огромное вам спасибо!
> 
> Нас уже 11 нашлось, надеюсь дальше, больше)


Важно не количество , а качественная составляющая

----------

Bob (23.01.2012)

----------


## Дмитрий Аверьянов

Полностью присоединяюсь, но сейчас важно собрать максимальное количество людей, а потом уже останутся те, кому действительно интересно и не безразлично. Я надеюсь нас хотя бы будет двое. Но двое это ведь уже отлично!  :Smilie:

----------

Bob (23.01.2012), Алексей Е (23.01.2012), Маркион (27.12.2012), Шавырин (23.01.2012)

----------


## Дмитрий Аверьянов

18 марта в 18-00 в арт-центре "Журавль" состоится встреча с буддийским монахом традиции Тхеравада Топпером Панньяавудхо бхиккху.

В программе встречи:

- лекция "Классический буддийский путь";
- знакомство с традицией Тхеравада (буддизм южной традиции);
- общение с аудиторей

Адрес: Арт-центр "Журавль", Проспект Победы, 146.
Телефон: +79068689890 (Дмитрий)
Мероприятие "Вконтакте":vk.com/theravada.event
Буддизм в Челябинске. Центр «Тхеравада.ру»:vk.com/chel.theravada 

Приглашаем всех желающих, вход свободный.

----------

Eugeny (12.03.2013), Zom (12.03.2013), Алексей Е (12.03.2013), Богдан Б (13.03.2013), Читтадхаммо (12.03.2013)

----------


## Eugeny

> 18 марта в 18-00 в арт-центре "Журавль" состоится встреча с буддийским монахом традиции Тхеравада Топпером Панньяавудхо бхиккху.
> 
> В программе встречи:
> 
> - лекция "Классический буддийский путь";
> - знакомство с традицией Тхеравада (буддизм южной традиции);
> - общение с аудиторей
> 
> Адрес: Арт-центр "Журавль", Проспект Победы, 146.
> ...


Напишите еще:"Приветствуются добровольные пожертвования"

----------

Читтадхаммо (12.03.2013)

----------


## Александр Серёгин

Кусочек метеорита приготовьте человеку - пусть порадуется  :Wink: 

Скоро уже  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------

